# Your program caused a divide overflow error



## kenk

Hey folks, today I was working on a clients Micron-Win98 se. machine. After formatting his C drive, I Put in the Win98 CD in and also the start-up floppy and restarted. At the command prompt I typed setup as I have done many times. I got an interesting error (Your program caused a divide overflow error) Needless to say I could not reload his operating system. Not sure what to do. Thanks in advance

Ken K.


----------



## ZER0X

this might help http://techrepublic.com.com/5208-6239-0.html?forumID=48&threadID=157591


----------



## Lorand

Try deleting the term "noems" in the entry "device=emm386.exe noems" (or something like that) from config.sys file that's on the startup disk.


----------



## Praetor

Or use a more generic bootdisk? I recall having a bunch of slightly different W98 disks


----------

